# Is this the most underrated brand in Europe?



## knickfan

Some beautiful pieces at reasonable rates

please offer any offer suggestions

discuss...


----------



## Fatz028

This is true!! They make great durable and accurate watches for a great price. I own my 29er big and it's a great watch.


----------



## troyr1

I have a Marinus. I love it. I have my eye on the Einsiger (sp?), one hander.


----------



## StufflerMike

"Einzeiger" it is ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

> Is this the most underrated brand in Europe?


No. We have Temption, UTS, Limes so Nautische Instrumente Mühle isn't the most underrated (German) brand in Europe.


----------



## Jimmy3993

It is certainly the brand that I am most excited about from a "what you get vs what you pay" standpoint.


----------



## jaxify

I'm not familiar with the brand. What would you guys say is their "iconic" piece ?


----------



## Gerrard8

yeah, certainly one of my favourite brands, I always plan to add a second Muhle to my humble collection. 
They could have a bit more refined hands and dials in certain models.
Anyway, at the price points, their value for money is hardly beaten.


----------



## troyr1

stuffler said:


> "Einzeiger" it is ;-)


Cool, thank you.


----------



## fumiyasu

I think UTS would come to my mind first if we are talking about underrated.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I think it is...I own two versions of the Terranaut and they keep the most accurate time of any watch I've owned.


----------



## Shahini

2017 models are great looking and having better water resistance helps for an all rounder watch


----------



## Shahini

P>S thinking of pulling the trigger on one btw..


----------



## frankkramer

Muhle should be better known -- I've had a Terranaut and really loved it.


----------



## rreimer91

frankkramer said:


> Muhle should be better known -- I've had a Terranaut and really loved it.


I really like them - I want to get a gently used SAR - very unique watch


----------



## Badfish179

I love the SAR. Really fine watch.


----------



## LeatherNGold

jaxify said:


> I'm not familiar with the brand. What would you guys say is their "iconic" piece ?


Undoubtedly their main claim to fame is the S.A.R. Rescue Timer.


----------



## srminimo

jaxify said:


> I'm not familiar with the brand. What would you guys say is their "iconic" piece ?


Probably the SAR.


----------



## agravelle

Although they're not rooted in wristwatches, they have a great history and make some sturdy, classic pieces. I love my Teutonia III. I also like that it's lesser-known than some of the other brands. You know you've found another watch nerd if they comment on your Mühle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423

I want to add one to my collection one day. I'm sure they are some made well but I have so many above that I want.


----------



## jmwilliamson2

It absolutely is. I previously owned a Big 29er, and that watch was a thing of beauty. I still have a limited run vintage M2 COSC chronometer from the early 2000s that runs like a charm.


----------



## mj421

Many underrated watch brands, Muhle is no exception. Like all manufacturers, some of their pieces stand out while others are just OK. Same for all of them.


----------



## lovedeep

I like their watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

lovedeep said:


> I like their watches.


Wow!


----------



## troyr1

I've had my eye on this one for a while now. It might be time to get it.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Origo_DK

Love this above model, what’s the name of it?


----------



## StufflerMike

Origo_DK said:


> Love this above model, what's the name of it?


In this thread we've got the Einzeiger and Marinus. What pic are you reffering to if I may ask ?


----------



## Glashutte72

I replaced my 7 year old Breitling Colt with a Mühle Terrasport III over Christmas and am so far very impressed. The leather strap isn't quite such epic quality as the Breitling, but hey, it's £1000 vs £2000! As for timekeeping the little Mühle is actually bossing it, gaining exactly 2 seconds a day every day compared to a slightly more varied + or - 3 seconds from the Breitling. Now I rather fancy trying another one!


----------



## Chasovnik

I personally like the Marinus, and would love to see one in the flesh. I'm worried though that it's a bit big. I think 44mm. Anybody have any idea how the Marinus wears? Large? Small?


----------



## Chasovnik

troyr1 said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while now. It might be time to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


I don't think I've ever seen a 12-hour dial with a single hand.


----------



## Chasovnik

Actually, that dial is super legible (12-hour dial with one hand).


----------



## dopuletz76

Honestly..very ugly watch ,expensive and unwanted on my collection


----------



## velorider

Beautiful and well made watches. I've regretted selling my Marinus Chronograph Fulda Challenge since the day it left my wrist


----------



## 94rsa

does anyone by chance own a muhle as well as a grand seiko? able to comment on the quality of the finish between each? is it even a fair comparison?


----------



## eric.nielsen

I like the Seebatailon GMT blue dial - but the 53mm lug-to-lug probably wouldn't work for me AND i already have a Sinn 857 utc which does a lot of the same things with a similar look.


----------



## Beach_Bum

I first heard of this brand a year ago while browsing watches at the Munich Airport. Instantly liked what I saw. This year, on a similar work trip, again did a lot of browsing of Muhle and other brands. 

And again, I was super impressed with what I saw. Going through their current catalog there isn't a watch I don't like. I didn't buy myself one, but did buy my wife a watch that she really likes. Waiting for a < 1.5mm screwdriver set to come in the mail so I can resize for her wrist and she can start wearing. 

Sinn U1 is the only german watch I own, well apart from an old sports quartz hand watch sold in the US in the 80s. I looked at Nomos and liked their watches too, but wasn't in the market. They are also a lot pricier. Still, I found myself coming back to the Muhle collection and thinking these are pretty unbeatable given the look, price point, etc.

Hence my post to this thread seeing I may agree with the OP's assertion. Certainly there isn't much talk of this brand here or in the US on other sites, no doubt under rated. I'll be back in Germany in August and maybe at that time treat myself.


----------



## Cmaster03

Always had my eye on these. Great brand!


----------



## TudorKnight

Yes, I also think Glashutte Original is very underrated.


----------



## StufflerMike

TudorKnight said:


> Yes, I also think Glashutte Original is very underrated.


You are sure you are posting in the right forum ?


----------



## Dave Matison

Beautiful.


----------



## MisterV

stuffler said:


> No. We have Temption, UTS, Limes so Nautische Instrumente Mühle isn't the most underrated (German) brand in Europe.


I barely see them outside of Germany...

They are all rather toolish, - which is a good thing for those looking for it, but somewhat reduces the appeal, and makes all of them rather expensive tools. Solid, German, expensive, I get it, but I think they get a bit lost with their rather ordinary design?.. Or maybe I'm just not into toolish watches. Then again, Sinn appeals more to me, they are toolish, but seem to offer more from a design perspective. Same goes for Stowa. Maybe the 'pilot' heritage translates better into watch design than nautical?

I like the new Weltzeit model, though, but in that price range I'm not sure if there just isn't way too much competition.

By the way, some of their bracelets look good. What's the verdict on them? Are they up there with the better ones (Seamaster etc) in fit and finish?


----------



## Nessun Dorma

MisterV said:


> I barely see them outside of Germany...
> 
> They are all rather toolish, - which is a good thing for those looking for it, but somewhat reduces the appeal, and makes all of them rather expensive tools. Solid, German, expensive, I get it, but I think they get a bit lost with their rather ordinary design?.. Or maybe I'm just not into toolish watches. Then again, Sinn appeals more to me, they are toolish, but seem to offer more from a design perspective. Same goes for Stowa. Maybe the 'pilot' heritage translates better into watch design than nautical?
> 
> I like the new Weltzeit model, though, but in that price range I'm not sure if there just isn't way too much competition.
> 
> By the way, some of their bracelets look good. What's the verdict on them? Are they up there with the better ones (Seamaster etc) in fit and finish?


They are all rather toolish? Their rather ordinary design? Hmmm, I beg to differ. Does this look particularly toolish or ordinary? IMO it blows anything Sinn makes out of the water and don't get me wrong, I like Sinn (in fact I even own one) but it just doesn't compare to this.


----------



## KGampp

I don’t own one but was considering one when I was looking between Sinn and Damasko watches. They really seem like great watches but I’ve never seen one in the flesh.


----------



## Nessun Dorma

troyr1 said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while now. It might be time to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


That's a lovely watch to be sure, but I think MeisterSinger has the market locked with the one-handed watch design.


----------



## StufflerMike

Meistersinger did not even exist when Mühle made this, a one-hand measuring gauges by R. Mühle & Sohn. One-hand measuring gauges included, for example, the "Mühle universal measurement for watchmakers" or the "ideal speed gauge" - instruments that enabled the precise measurement of various measuring scales, from 1/10th mm, through 1/50th mm, right down to 1/100th mm.
For the first time I saw that tool in the flesh some time ago on a Mühle event in Spandau.


----------



## BlumSafe

I’m going to Germany this summer to judge a barbecue contest on the Rhine, and I already told my wife that I am leaving the country with either a Sinn or a Muhle. Pretty different brands, I like individual watches in both collections a lot, but the Sinn brand has maybe been getting a bit overexposed lately, I think, compared to Muhle.


----------



## FBPB

Nessun Dorma said:


> They are all rather toolish? Their rather ordinary design? Hmmm, I beg to differ. Does this look particularly toolish or ordinary? IMO it blows anything Sinn makes out of the water and don't get me wrong, I like Sinn (in fact I even own one) but it just doesn't compare to this.
> 
> View attachment 13151451


Germans like their tools. It means reliable. You would be surprised how roughly some Germans can treat "equipment" (tools etc). You will often see a small-engined Golf, Passat etc being flogged as close to 200 as the owner can get it. Frankly, if I had to choose a watch to make it through hell and back, I would pick a German one. A lot of the Swiss manufacturers produce gorgeous but delicate timepieces.

The only thing I don't like about that is that they wrote "Hand Wound" on the left side, as if this is something to boast about, or lest the owner forget.


----------



## raveen

stuffler said:


> No. We have Temption, UTS, Limes so Nautische Instrumente Mühle isn't the most underrated (German) brand in Europe.


Compared to timepieces such as Sinn, Damasko or Muhle, how does the quality of Temption, UTS and Guinand?


----------



## StufflerMike

raveen said:


> Compared to timepieces such as Sinn, Damasko or Muhle, how does the quality of Temption, UTS and Guinand?


All on par, with slight differences. Sinn and Damasko offering some additional technical gimmicks. Temption and UTS are rare birds in the watch collecting community, Mr. Spinner does an excellent job on the divers, no Flieger inspired watches. Guinand was set up as a brand by Helmut Sinn some years ago and Mr. Klüh is continuing the good job Helmut has done for years.. Excellent vfm but not that in love with technical gimmicks as Sinn is.


----------



## luxury554

yes it is


----------



## Walter Moore

Beautiful watches.


----------

